# edmonton guy.



## skogg (Nov 4, 2015)

Just found this forum and happy I did. local Edmonton guy, metal shaping and welding. got a small shop out of my home. puremetalchopshop@BlogSpot.com Also on instagram. looking top learn and see whos out there. chris


----------



## John Conroy (Nov 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Chris.


----------



## skogg (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks, just got a Chinese metal lathe mill combo also. Hoping to learn a lot from everyone here.


----------



## EricB (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey Chris, welcome to the forum. We should have an Edmonton meet up soon! Just checked out your Instagram, there's some really cool stuff on there!


----------



## skogg (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks. A meet would be nice to have. Need to learn and get better on this new lathe. Got a machinest friend coming over to get me on track.


----------



## EricB (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm a machinist as well. Just an apprentice, but if you need any help with it let me know.


----------



## skogg (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks will do.  Lot's of projects coming up.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Nov 5, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Chris!

JW


----------

